# Phtls



## bstone (Jun 26, 2012)

Does PHTLS (Pre-Hospital Trauma Life Support) qualify as ALS or BLS training? The NAEMT website is unclear about this.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 26, 2012)

both.


----------



## bstone (Jun 26, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> both.



Excellent.

Next question: How many hours of ConEd does PHTLS qualify for?


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 26, 2012)

depends on the state.  for NREMT, I believe it's 8 hours, for ALS, it depends on your clinical coordinator or whomever handles your ALS recerts (I think, I don't have to do this, so your state may vary)


----------



## bstone (Jun 26, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> depends on the state.  for NREMT, I believe it's 8 hours, for ALS, it depends on your clinical coordinator or whomever handles your ALS recerts (I think, I don't have to do this, so your state may vary)



Copy that. Next question: How much does a PHTLS course cost?


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 26, 2012)

between $6 and 600.  Average is around $300, but each location can charge what it wants.  

Find a course that meets your schedule, and ask them what the cost will be.


----------



## bstone (Jun 26, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> between $6 and 600.  Average is around $300, but each location can charge what it wants.
> 
> Find a course that meets your schedule, and ask them what the cost will be.



Oh for sure. I'm taking it but also considering becoming an instructor for it.


----------



## bikemedic (Jun 27, 2012)

PHTLS full course is good for 16 hours of con-ed.  PHTLS instructors and recert. programs are good for 8 hours.  The new PHTLS Trauma First response course is good for 8 hours.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 27, 2012)

This is something I've really been wanting to take. Luckily all our CES are paid for my the company.  Because that can get expensive.


----------



## bstone (Jun 27, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> This is something I've really been wanting to take. Luckily all our CES are paid for my the company.  Because that can get expensive.



True. I have to pay for it out of pocket, but it is tax deductible (keep your receipts!). I got a deal for taking both PHTLS and ACLS.


----------



## bstone (Jul 12, 2012)

Day 1 of PHTLS is finished, day 2 is tomorrow. Did a lot of practicals and drilling trauma skills. Myself and two EMT-Bs in the course, being taught by an ER Nurse (seasoned paramedic) and a paramedic.


----------



## bstone (Jul 13, 2012)

Day 2 of PHTLS is over. It was pretty interesting a fun. We did a lot of scenarios and testing each other of trauma situations. The instructors were very good at testing people to their level of skill (BLS, ALS) and throwing us situations that tested our ability to treat our patient or treat the machines. I got a scenario where a man was electrocuted by a gas generator and the pulse ox probe was reading 85% PO2 despite having an OPA and good chest rise and fall and good color. Instead of getting hung up on that I said "so noted" and felt that there may have been a problem with the probe. He told me this exact situation happened to him and that I did the right thing by treating my patient and not the faulty probe.

Next stop: AMLS and ACLS.


----------

